# Square Dance Caller



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

:fish2: Posting this from Ajijic and it is unusual:

:help: Our non-profit is contemplating an event that needs a square dance caller (maybe with his/her own music) if we can find one. If the event takes place, [it is still in the preliminary planning stage], it would be around American Thanksgiving time in Ajijic. 

If anyone knows of a caller or is a caller, please PM me.

Thank you.


----------

